# Black beauties!!



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Black buildings are definitely dramatic. Beautiful set alongside more light or colorful skyscrapers too.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

TalB said:


> Other black buildings in NYC that didn't get mentioned.
> 
> TWC
> 
> ...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

From that view it does look black.


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

Plaza Büro Center, Frankfurt, Germany










-----------------------------------------------
RWE-Tower, Dortmund, Germany


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmm how I like Germany.


----------



## 2000_Watts (May 3, 2005)

Here are a couple from KC

Wallstreet Tower (formerly 1101 Walnut)











Office tower in Overland Park, KS











IBM Building


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

encon said:


> black building from Jakarta
> 
> RITZ-CARLTON HOTEL JKT


I dont think Ritz Carlton, Jakarta is black. Its blue...


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

ENDOPHINS said:


> i don't think the TWC is black ..... :bash:


me either


----------



## ESBFan78 (Nov 17, 2008)

what about One Liberty Plaza in New York?


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ayala tower one, Makati city, philippines


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

Lake point tower, chicago


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto Dominion Centre* built in the late 1960s in Toronto. It's probably the largest collection of Ludwig Mies van der Rohe towers in the world. If you don't appreciate how a 'box' can be beautiful or sexy, you need to see these buildings in person. 



























Courtesy of Skybean.









Courtesy of hool over at citynoise.org

From a distance they are less spectacular, but still elegant.










Courtesy of Pebbz


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Deutsche Bank in Frankfurt:


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ really beautiful!


----------



## ESBFan78 (Nov 17, 2008)

I got one:
1195 Avenue of the americas, New York


----------



## ESBFan78 (Nov 17, 2008)

that doesn't look like a skyscraper


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

Its not a tall building at all but i think its a really nice black building.
Phoenix Building Hartford CT


----------



## ESBFan78 (Nov 17, 2008)

why isnt anyone online


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

John-Claude said:


> Plaza Büro Center, Frankfurt, Germany


this building looks hideous!!hno:


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Oriolus said:


> Personally I'm quite partial to a black skyscraper here and there. They look really sleek and break up the ligher colours that tend to dominate most cities. What do you think?
> 
> Let's so see some photos of black beauties from around the world. To get started, heres some pics of Sears & Big John
> 
> John Hancock Centre, Chicago


Umm... Isn't that the AON Center?

This would be the Hancock building:


----------

